# Aquael Shrimp Tank



## peterh (29 Oct 2012)

Hi, been looking for a shrimp tank when I came across the Aquael 30 tank designed for shrimp, has anyone used one of these and do they have any benefit over other nano tanks?


----------



## OllieNZ (29 Oct 2012)

I've not used one, but at a glance they dont seem to offer anything different to any other small tank.


----------



## basil (29 Oct 2012)

60l is a much better size for shrimp IMO as the water params are much more stable for the shrimp


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Oct 2012)

I disagree, 30l is perfectly suitable for shrimp. They produce such small amounts of waste, water conditions don't really change that much. These little shrimp tanks look quite good to me. The filter is shrimp friendly as it is just a sponge filter with a power head. I think the price of the tanks are really good too.


----------



## basil (30 Oct 2012)

Well I don't think it's coincidence that the serious crs breeders use tanks over 100l.........and these guys really know their onions 

I started with small tanks between 10-30l and struggled (at least with crs) until I changed to 60l tanks. Now breeding very well with excellent baby survival rate and if I had to list top five tips from my own learnings over the years then min 60l tank would be well up there. Just my own experience though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Oct 2012)

Bigger the better, they like being social in groups. While demanding high water quality. Basil knows his stuff and I echo his view, that 60l is much better than 30l.

Although I keep CRS in an ADA mini M, I maybe change water 2-3 times per week and check daily. I would prefer a larger tank for them though.

It's all dependant on how much time you have to play about and check everything is ok.


----------



## basil (30 Oct 2012)

Least I hope I'm right......custom tanks ordered, rack arrived and my 360l shrimp rack build starts this weekend.......! Will start a tank rack thread to report my project and stock


----------

